# Exante Diet



## Transk53 (Apr 5, 2015)

I now about the hype and whatnot. Just thought I would give it ago for 28 days and see what results I get. Going to start tomorrow after I get my scales from work. Reckon I am hitting 15 and a half again. I just eat too much, so I am not 100% confident. But hell, your body can learn. So, rather than getting stressed with a definite target weight, I am going to treat it as just another routine. If I make know significant return, I won't worry too much as long as what I have done, is just healthy. Anyway, I will take some pictures of the meal packs etc. Please no negative evangelistic views please  This is a personal experiment which hopefully will yield some good knowledge at the end  The one really bad food source being bread, that is going to be really hard. I have been severely limiting myself to one stacked sandwich or roll a day. Going to be interesting!


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 5, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> no negative evangelistic views please



Okay, just some Shakespeare then, from King Lear.

"O, that way madness lies; let me shun that;
No more of that."


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 5, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Okay, just some Shakespeare then, from King Lear.
> 
> "O, that way madness lies; let me shun that;
> No more of that."



Still as reasonable as you believe, doing it anyway. Just don't listen real good when it is a opposing view madam! In a kind of way


----------



## granfire (Apr 5, 2015)

Good luck. Never heard of the diet though, I guess it's NutraSystem for 2nd world countries?


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 5, 2015)

granfire said:


> Good luck. Never heard of the diet though, I guess it's NutraSystem for 2nd world countries?



Huh, maybe, but still


----------



## drop bear (Apr 5, 2015)

So I looked it up. Is it a program where you buy meals? Or is it just 800 calories a day?


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 6, 2015)

drop bear said:


> So I looked it up. Is it a program where you buy meals? Or is it just 800 calories a day?



Yeah it is a meal pack program with breakfast shakes. You get deserts as well. Mine is at 1200 calories with a bit of headroom for a proper meal. Having three chicken fillets that need eating with a salad bowl later.


----------



## drop bear (Apr 6, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Yeah it is a meal pack program with breakfast shakes. You get deserts as well. Mine is at 1200 calories with a bit of headroom for a proper meal. Having three chicken fillets that need eating with a salad bowl later.



I know people who do versions on that theme. It can get a bit boring after a while. But is supposed to work ok.

Most of your diet and exercise is psychological to be honest. Everybody knows what crap food and a couch looks like. It is choosing not to take That option that is the trick.


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 6, 2015)

drop bear said:


> I know people who do versions on that theme. It can get a bit boring after a while. But is supposed to work ok.
> 
> Most of your diet and exercise is psychological to be honest. Everybody knows what crap food and a couch looks like. It is choosing not to take That option that is the trick.



Yeah, I'm not some obese couch potato, just knackered. That is the problem when long working hours are involved. The commercial world make it so easy to eat convenience food. Anyway one of the problems surrounding stuff like getting the weight off, is there are too many narrow minded perceptions on what food is right or wrong. Eat more greens, cut out carbs. Another would advocate more carbs for example. At the end of the day, these diets can be used as a positive. Like you bear with yourself, I know myself and what my body wants. With you're MMA you are 21st century. As far as I am concerned, I have no problem with 21st century food science ideas either


----------



## jezr74 (Apr 6, 2015)

You know the deal, loose weight, eat less food. Hopefully the package your buying into is cost effective compared to your normal meals.

Good luck with it. Hopefully you learn more about food and what works for you as you go through the process.


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 7, 2015)

jezr74 said:


> You know the deal, loose weight, eat less food. Hopefully the package your buying into is cost effective compared to your normal meals.
> 
> Good luck with it. Hopefully you learn more about food and what works for you as you go through the process.



Thanks.


----------



## Shai Hulud (Apr 7, 2015)

granfire said:


> Good luck. Never heard of the diet though, I guess it's NutraSystem for 2nd world countries?


That's certainly a blunt way of putting it.


----------



## Carol (Apr 7, 2015)

Love hearing about self-improvement journeys.    All the best to you!


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 7, 2015)

Carol said:


> Love hearing about self-improvement journeys.    All the best to you!



Thankyou. Within that calorie allowance, there is room for non rabbit food.


----------



## Zero (Apr 7, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> I now about the hype and whatnot. Just thought I would give it ago for 28 days and see what results I get. Going to start tomorrow after I get my scales from work. Reckon I am hitting 15 and a half again. I just eat too much, so I am not 100% confident. But hell, your body can learn. So, rather than getting stressed with a definite target weight, I am going to treat it as just another routine. If I make know significant return, I won't worry too much as long as what I have done, is just healthy. Anyway, I will take some pictures of the meal packs etc. Please no negative evangelistic views please  This is a personal experiment which hopefully will yield some good knowledge at the end  The one really bad food source being bread, that is going to be really hard. I have been severely limiting myself to one stacked sandwich or roll a day. Going to be interesting!



Transk53?!  What happened to my diet plan I sent you, why you trying out some other fella's pre-pack plan and sending him your hard earned do-re-me?  I really thought we had something special going over that meal plan.  I was so wrong.  I feel so, violated... Just kidding (on the violation bit!) but in all honesty, why not stick with the one I sent over, was it not working??  If too expensive, stop buying the fresh fish and simply replace all those/most of those portions with canned tuna in fresh water, that should make it affordable (get a little cracked pepper on the tuna and have a cup of hot green tea with it, it helps get the stuff down (I admit after week two, cold canned tuna on its own can start to pale a bit ).


----------



## Zero (Apr 7, 2015)

jezr74 said:


> You know the deal, *loose weight, eat less food*. Hopefully the package your buying into is cost effective compared to your normal meals.
> 
> Good luck with it. Hopefully you learn more about food and what works for you as you go through the process.



Eat less **** food, eat more good food.

With "good" being what is tailored/required for your specific needs/goals.  Too many people (I would wager  80 - 90% of Western world, that's what I'm most familiar with so will comment on that) simply do not have a good understanding of food and food types and its impacts on the body...

"But I thought brown bread and fruit was healthy, why am I so overweight and have high blood pressure when I am eating all this brown bread and guzzling all this fruit juice??"


----------



## granfire (Apr 7, 2015)

jezr74 said:


> You know the deal, loose weight, eat less food. Hopefully the package your buying into is cost effective compared to your normal meals.
> 
> Good luck with it. Hopefully you learn more about food and what works for you as you go through the process.


You said it so much nicer than I did!


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 7, 2015)

Zero said:


> Transk53?!  What happened to my diet plan I sent you, why you trying out some other fella's pre-pack plan and sending him your hard earned do-re-me?  I really thought we had something special going over that meal plan.  I was so wrong.  I feel so, violated... Just kidding (on the violation bit!) but in all honesty, why not stick with the one I sent over, was it not working??  If too expensive, stop buying the fresh fish and simply replace all those/most of those portions with canned tuna in fresh water, that should make it affordable (get a little cracked pepper on the tuna and have a cup of hot green tea with it, it helps get the stuff down (I admit after week two, cold canned tuna on its own can start to pale a bit ).



Cos I am an idiot and could not quite work out how to do it. IE with work and what not. Can't stick to a strict regimen on time that precisely. However, that still is on my drive. Getting hold of fresh fish would not be an issue, potentially, know at at least one inshore boat fisherman. Tuna from a tin is awful for me, or I just don't like tuna too much. Anyway one can follow all the advice all the way to Mars and back, that is the trouble when you used to have someone do it for you. Not that I completely remiss of culinary skills with this stuff 




Zero said:


> "But I thought brown bread and fruit was healthy, why am I so overweight and have high blood pressure when I am eating all this brown bread and guzzling all this fruit juice??"



Nice quote and true. Brown bread is still made with the same flower as white sometimes in a mixture.


----------



## drop bear (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Transk53 (Apr 7, 2015)

drop bear said:


>



Thanks but heard this all before. Look at it as experimental sparring. In this context, me against me. Just need a little additional perspective, or a few


----------



## granfire (Apr 7, 2015)

quit making excuses!  Put the attention into eating you put in your training!


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 7, 2015)

granfire said:


> quit making excuses!  Put the attention into eating you put in your training!



Excuse. Mmm, perhaps you completely misread the intent of the thread. This is a personal choice, I don't need any advice on training. Keep such negativity to yourself


----------



## granfire (Apr 7, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Excuse. Mmm, perhaps you completely misread the intent of the thread. This is a personal choice, I don't need any advice on training. Keep such negativity to yourself



I think I missed a step. 
Or you missed the point.

You put care and thought into your training, why not into your nutrition. 

Of course, it is easier with a personal chef 

(BTW, I am Eurotrash myself)


----------



## Buka (Apr 7, 2015)

Ah, the constant battle! Just have fun battling.


----------



## jezr74 (Apr 7, 2015)

Zero said:


> Eat less **** food, eat more good food.
> 
> With "good" being what is tailored/required for your specific needs/goals.  Too many people (I would wager  80 - 90% of Western world, that's what I'm most familiar with so will comment on that) simply do not have a good understanding of food and food types and its impacts on the body...
> 
> "But I thought brown bread and fruit was healthy, why am I so overweight and have high blood pressure when I am eating all this brown bread and guzzling all this fruit juice??"



For the average person, east less food. And anything and everything in moderation.

I agree using a food diary like MyFitnessPal, makes you aware of the rookie mistake areas like breads and boost juice etc.

For me the simple answer is moderation works, it's what I stick to.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 7, 2015)

Nothing wrong with being unconventional. You can make it work. Keep us in the loop on your progress.


----------



## Zero (Apr 8, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Cos I am an idiot and could not quite work out how to do it. IE with work and what not. Can't stick to a strict regimen on time that precisely. However, that still is on my drive. Getting hold of fresh fish would not be an issue, potentially, know at at least one inshore boat fisherman. Tuna from a tin is awful for me, or I just don't like tuna too much. Anyway one can follow all the advice all the way to Mars and back, that is the trouble when you used to have someone do it for you. Not that I completely remiss of culinary skills with this stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, and check out on the pack how much salt - and sugar - goes into a loaf of average bread, even brown bread.  Salt levels can be insane and completely unnecessary!!


----------



## Zero (Apr 8, 2015)

jezr74 said:


> For the average person, east less food. And anything and everything in moderation.
> 
> I agree using a food diary like MyFitnessPal, makes you aware of the rookie mistake areas like breads and boost juice etc.
> 
> For me the simple answer is moderation works, it's what I stick to.


Agreed as to moderation.

When one gets the time to research and talk to experts more on the field, healthy changes can be made so that you can eat the same amounts - or more - but just different types of food and still reach the goals you are after and in a healthy sustainable manner (which is key), be that becoming leaner or becoming larger and more muscular. 

Extreme diets such as like what competition bodybuilders employ leading up to competition to get shredded are not sustainable and are no good for a fighter or MA'st as they leave you energy starved.  I also think they may place undue stress on the system if done continuously over a long time. 

You can still pack on lean muscle and retain functional strength and endurance in a healthy manner, it just takes a little more time and a longer term view.


----------



## Zero (Apr 8, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Cos I am an idiot and could not quite work out how to do it. IE with work and what not. Can't stick to a strict regimen on time that precisely. However, that still is on my drive. Getting hold of fresh fish would not be an issue, potentially, know at at least one inshore boat fisherman. Tuna from a tin is awful for me, or I just don't like tuna too much. Anyway one can follow all the advice all the way to Mars and back, that is the trouble when you used to have someone do it for you. Not that I completely remiss of culinary skills with this stuff


No problem, best of luck with what you are trying now.  If the work place has a fridge it means you can stack it with lean meats, berries and fish and circle back to it to eat every couple of hours to load up (I eat while I work) but I appreciate not everyone has that option!!

Take some before and after snaps why don't you, you can always circulate them to us later when you are happy with the results!!   They are also useful just for yourself as a good bench mark.  It's easy to loose perspective of changes and progress you are making, as you don't necessarily see these yourself.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 8, 2015)

Zero said:


> Yup, and check out on the pack how much salt - and sugar - goes into a loaf of average bread, even brown bread.  Salt levels can be insane and completely unnecessary!!




Not in my bread, I make it myself >smug grin<


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 8, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Not in my bread, I make it myself >smug grin<



I like a nice farmhouse loaf. Have not made bread for a long while.


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 8, 2015)

Zero said:


> No problem, best of luck with what you are trying now.  If the work place has a fridge it means you can stack it with lean meats, berries and fish and circle back to it to eat every couple of hours to load up (I eat while I work) but I appreciate not everyone has that option!!
> 
> Take some before and after snaps why don't you, you can always circulate them to us later when you are happy with the results!!   They are also useful just for yourself as a good bench mark.  It's easy to loose perspective of changes and progress you are making, as you don't necessarily see these yourself.



Can't stand photos of myself in the main. Absolutely hate photos. No doubt my Aunt will get those dreadful ones out of me as a five year old. Pudding bowl haircut and silly sandals. Yuck


----------



## Zero (Apr 9, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Not in my bread, I make it myself >smug grin<


That's the way to do it. Proper home made bread, awesome! Was one of my favourites when mum would make the home made bread when I was a kid.


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 12, 2015)

Well and irrespective of the, er, funniness, I have lost 4.3 pounds. Simply by listening to myself and making a personal choice with the diet, plus my own food knowledge as well. Sorry to all posters if I mislead you on that


----------



## jezr74 (Apr 13, 2015)

Nice, keep it up.


----------



## moonhill99 (Apr 14, 2015)

I thought extreme dieting is bad for your body because you lose muscle and bones. And can also affect your joints and cause joint problems.

Well a moderate diet is okay it only the extreme dieting.

You should not lose more than three pounds in week is bad for you in a dieting program.


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 14, 2015)

jezr74 said:


> Nice, keep it up.



Tend to loose pounds fairly quickly early on, but can slow down quite quick as well. So far so good.


----------

